# feeling redoing (32 gal )



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I started this 8 months ago. Currently on DIY prressurise co2 , 2.+ Watt/gal. lighting, daily dose 2 drops flora 24, on water change [ Flourish iron, 1ml. + Plant Grow (0.23-0-4.5), 2.5 ml.] 2x/wk.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry difficulties attaching photos. Will follow after fixing.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

JUst lucky to post one photo.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, looking good. ITs a good start. I have a few suggestions

1) your rotala rotundafolia is way too hidden behind that sword. Either have it your central focal point or move it laterally. And dont forget to trim your stem plants, the Rotundafolica can also be trimmed half way to be made into a medium ground plant, up to you.

2) Get your equipment out of the way, perhaps put the ladder in the background behind a tall plant,, your power heads more to the side (not sure what that black thing is in the middle right)

3) There are few other background plants like bacopa and some kind of cabomba that is tucked away in the back. Perhaps slope those forward by trimming them appropriately.

just my 2 cents



ganim said:


> JUst lucky to post one photo.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey, looking good. ITs a good start. I have a few suggestions
> 
> 1) your rotala rotundafolia is way too hidden behind that sword. Either have it your central focal point or move it laterally. And dont forget to trim your stem plants, the Rotundafolica can also be trimmed half way to be made into a medium ground plant, up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advices which one is rotala rotundafolia


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

left front side









center front side









right front side


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

right side view









other shots


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Tank shots

before


















now









other shots


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

r.rotund is the red one at the top =)



ganim said:


> Tank shots
> 
> before
> 
> ...


----------

